# My son would like to work in Oman...



## qatarman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi All

It looks like my whole family wishes to work in Oman. Well, not quite (we have three sons and only one of them is really interested in working overseas).

My son is 22 years, employed as a Behavioural Teaching Assistant (mainstream education), and is also in charge of a project where 'troubled' young people are encouraged to learn social and educational skills in a different environment (outside mainstream education) with positive learning outcomes.

Is there a possibility he could find a place for his skills anywhere in Oman?


----------

